

Abolish cash? You’d be losing a crucial part of free society - lucaspiller
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/banksandfinance/11835603/Abolish-cash-Youd-be-losing-a-crucial-part-of-free-society.html

======
rogerthis
Freedom? It will be part of the past, if they don't erase the past.

